# Financial Disclosure?



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm to the point death would be more advantageous than divorce. I'm sick of all the trouble the stbx has caused and the additional trouble caused by two lawyers. Now on to the question at hand for those who have divorced...

My stbx's attorney put in a huge request thru my attorney that I have just said "no" to. The main reason I have said no is because I don't have time. They wanted a copy of all bank statements from both individual and joint accounts for the past 4 years. That was easy enough--or so I thought. I have NO INDIVIDUAL accounts. I therefore, told my attorney that. In addition, I told him that I wouldn't be getting up all of the copies for the joint accounts. The stbx can do that. He has had access to all five of those accounts (and still does)--even the one my pay check goes into. Has anyone else ran into this? If I had INDIVIDUAL accounts I would be more than happy to get copies of statements and turn them in.


----------



## srena200 (Jul 13, 2009)

Why can't you just put the request to the bank and let them handle that and just mail it to you and ...tell the attorney where he can pick it up. dont mail it to him make him go get it (unless we are taking about a bank in another state..well in that case still make him go get it) How would he know you gave him ALL the statements anyway? Maybe you closed a bank account or two in the last year?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

All bank accounts (& numbers) have been fully disclosed to my attorney. ALL OF THEM--and that was shared with stbx's attorney. My point is this. Since those are joint accounts, his lawyer should be asking him to produce them (if they need them). There will be sizable fees from the banks to produce all of that. There again, they can pay the fees. My attorney asked me for copies of these statements (1 year back). He shared those with the stbx's attorney also. 

I guess I'm just tired of having to do everything FOR the stbx. It was a one-sided marriage (where I had all of the responsiblity). Now this divorce is one-sided (where I'm expected to do everything). My counselor gave me a pat on the back though. She said it was time I stood up and made him be responsible (and quit doing everything for him).


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

I had to give 3 years of my statements... PAIN IN THE BUTT!!! He never wanted to know a thing about paying the bills so I did everything and now he says I used all our joint money to buy new furniture... I bought a couch because I left him the nice leather couch we had... URGH... they are such idiots sometimes!!!


----------



## believer (Apr 22, 2008)

My husband & I are seperated only verbally at this point & no written agreements in place, except for child support payment ( which I did get a court order to protect myself - more to that story to but too long to get into now).
Any recommendations to do finanicially prior to filing any official paperwork to start a divorce proceeding? I consulted with lawyers over a year ago but wanted to see how the seperation thing went before I move onto the next step. 
After being seperated for over a year now, I know that their is no going back & it's only a matter of time until we need to end it "officially" 
Any pointers in the planning stages would be appreciated. . .


----------

